# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  رحبوا معي ب ضياء العمري

## غسان

رحبوا معي بصديقي ضياء العمري ...  عضو جديد بالمنتدى ... اهلاً وسهلاً يا ضياء

----------


## diyaomari

شكرا يا غسان عشانك والله سجلت والموقع كثير حلو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا هلا بصديق الثانويه نورت ضياء..بس ان شاء الله ما نسيتنا :Db465236ff: 

عمار قسايمه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا 10000000000000000 أهلا وسهلا

----------


## diyaomari

آه عمار كيفك والله زمان عنك شو اخبارك

----------


## غسان

> شكرا يا غسان عشانك والله سجلت والموقع كثير حلو


تسلم ... يا صديقي وان شاء الله رح يعجبك المنتدى وتكون عضو نشيط فيه

----------


## saousana

اهلا وسهلا بصديقهم في المنتدى

----------


## diyaomari

ان شاء الله يا غسان ومواضيعك حلوه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> آه عمار كيفك والله زمان عنك شو اخبارك


تمام والله يا ضياء بس ناقصني اشوفك ... والله ايام حلوه مضيناها مع بعض
والله بدرس علم الحاسوب بجامعة البلقاء\الحصن
وانته شو بتدرس باليرموك؟

----------


## diyaomari

مشكورين ومنورين والله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكورين ومنورين والله


نورك غالب

----------


## diyaomari

هندسة الكترونية كيف وضعك بالتخصص

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هندسة الكترونية كيف وضعك بالتخصص


تمام يا سيدي الله يوفقك يا رب..

و الله وضعي كويس و الحمد لله وهيني هاذ الفصل منزل object oriented prog

----------


## diyaomari

دير بالك على هالمادة انا اخذتها وتعبت عليها 
ونزلتها 96 فكون اشطر مني ونزلها اكثر من هيك
ماشي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> دير بالك على هالمادة انا اخذتها وتعبت عليها 
> ونزلتها 96 فكون اشطر مني ونزلها اكثر من هيك
> ماشي


ان شاء الله .. احنا نظام العلامات عنا بالاحرف... A ,B+,B,C+,C,D+,D,F
مين في حدا معك من ايام الثانويه؟

----------


## غسان

> ان شاء الله .. احنا نظام العلامات عنا بالاحرف... A ,B+,B,C+,C,D+,D,F
> مين في حدا معك من ايام الثانويه؟


انا تخيل يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا تخيل يا عمار


على راسي والله... بس ما كنت اعرفك من ايام الثانويه :Db465236ff:  و بتمنى لو نجتمع مره هيك بعد الامتحانات

----------


## diyaomari

> ان شاء الله .. احنا نظام العلامات عنا بالاحرف... A ,B+,B,C+,C,D+,D,F
> مين في حدا معك من ايام الثانويه؟


غسان وامجد قندح وحمزة الصبح وانس طبيشات واشرف ردايدة وطارق الواكد وغالب الدهني ومعن رجوب وكثيييييييييييييييير

----------


## غسان

> على راسي والله... بس ما كنت اعرفك من ايام الثانويه و بتمنى لو نجتمع مره هيك بعد الامتحانات


اكيد ..  لازم نجتمع مره  بلكي اجينا عندكم على الحصن .. او انته لما تخلص محاضرات تعال على شارع الجامعة وبنغديك   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> غسان وامجد قندح وحمزة الصبح وانس طبيشات واشرف ردايدة وطارق الواكد وغالب الدهني ومعن رجوب وكثيييييييييييييييير


بعرف منهم شخصيا .. حمزه الصبح و معن الرجوب..
و غسان حبيبي من المنتدى

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff: 


> غسان وامجد قندح وحمزة الصبح وانس طبيشات واشرف ردايدة وطارق الواكد وغالب الدهني ومعن رجوب وكثيييييييييييييييير


مين اشرف الواكد وطارق الردايده ... هذول عنا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

> بعرف منهم شخصيا .. حمزه الصبح و معن الرجوب..
> و غسان حبيبي من المنتدى


مش مشكلة عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اكيد ..  لازم نجتمع مره  بلكي اجينا عندكم على الحصن .. او انته لما تخلص محاضرات تعال على شارع الجامعة وبنغديك


مش خلاف وين نجتمع.. المهم اكحل عيوني فيكو قبل ما اختير :Db465236ff: 
و الله قدها.. ما بتقصروا..

----------


## diyaomari

> مين اشرف الواكد وطارق الردايده ... هذول عنا


شو مالك يا غسان بتعرفهم شي موجودين في الاقتصاد

----------


## غسان

امجد عضو عنا الي نزلتله ترحيب قبل فتره

----------


## غسان

> شو مالك يا غسان بتعرفهم شي موجودين في الاقتصاد


للاسف

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش مشكلة عمار


اذا بتعرفه طارق الخطيب عنا هندسة اتصالات
و عبد الرحمن الشيخ(الي كان مستلم الاذاعه) علم حاسوب سنه ثانيه
و احمد مهيوب الي كان معنا بالاول ثانوي.. الشب الاسمراني النحيف اتصالات كمان و احمد بطاينه كمان

----------


## غسان

> اذا بتعرفه طارق الخطيب عنا هندسة اتصالات
> و عبد الرحمن الشيخ(الي كان مستلم الاذاعه) علم حاسوب سنه ثانيه
> و احمد مهيوب الي كان معنا بالاول ثانوي.. الشب الاسمراني النحيف اتصالات كمان و احمد بطاينه كمان


الشيخ هاذ تذكرته ... كان يقلبها خطبة جمعة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

> اذا بتعرفه طارق الخطيب عنا هندسة اتصالات
> و عبد الرحمن الشيخ(الي كان مستلم الاذاعه) علم حاسوب سنه ثانيه
> و احمد مهيوب الي كان معنا بالاول ثانوي.. الشب الاسمراني النحيف اتصالات كمان و احمد بطاينه كمان


احمد مهيوب آه بعرفو سلملي عليه يا عمار ماشي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> احمد مهيوب آه بعرفو سلملي عليه يا عمار ماشي


وصل ان شاء الله...

غسان هاذ الشيخ بمجلس الطلبه عن قسم علم الحاسوب. والله دعمناها بالحمله الانتخابيه

----------


## غسان

> وصل ان شاء الله...
> 
> غسان هاذ الشيخ بمجلس الطلبه عن قسم علم الحاسوب. والله دعمناها بالحمله الانتخابيه


يا سيدي سلم عليه وقله واحد من الي كانوا يسمعولك بالاذاعة بسلم عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا سيدي سلم عليه وقله واحد من الي كانوا يسمعولك بالاذاعة بسلم عليك


ولا يهمك :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ضياء : اول اشي اسمك حلو 

ثاني اشي اهلا و سهلا

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا اخ ضياء

----------


## ashrafwater



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## diyaomari

> اهلا وسهلا


وبأهل المنتدى الله يخليك يا ايمن

----------


## diyaomari

> اهلا وسهلا فيك


شكرا الك هاد من زوقك ومشكورة

----------


## diyaomari

> 


كل هاد عشاني مشكور يا اشرف واكيد ما بتقصر بترحيب الضيوف

----------


## diyaomari

> ضياء : اول اشي اسمك حلو 
> 
> ثاني اشي اهلا و سهلا


الله يحلي ايامك ويخليها نور وسعادة وشكرا الك كثييير كثيير يا محمد

----------

